# DIY Camo Dip Kit



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

This has to be one of the neatest new products I have seen this year:

www.camodipkit.com

You can add a camo finish to your guns, bows, hunting gear, etc...


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

Thread moved from Big Game to Hunting Gear forum.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

that looks pretty amazing!


----------



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

The camo is cool, plus they have carbon fiber and wood grain too.


----------



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

bones said:


> This has to be one of the neatest new products I have seen this year:
> 
> www.camodipkit.com
> 
> You can add a camo finish to your guns, bows, hunting gear, etc...


Anyone ever try this?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

A friend of mine has done something similar to the metal on his shotgun. I don't particularly like the look of camo mixed with wood, or camo on my guns anyways, but to each their own. I'll see if I can get him to send me a picture.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks cool but too pricey. Sell it for $35 and you will sell millions.


-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

That's what his shot gun looks like. It looks kind of cool I guess.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The only time Bones posts is to advertise his products. We removed several different account names for him over on PM.


----------



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

fishreaper said:


> A friend of mine has done something similar to the metal on his shotgun. I don't particularly like the look of camo mixed with wood, or camo on my guns anyways, but to each their own. I'll see if I can get him to send me a picture.


would love to see a pic


----------



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone with pics?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bones said:


> anyone with pics?


Bones, do you sell a cheaper version?


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bones (Apr 20, 2010)

The kits are $59 at www.camodipkit.com


----------

